# -때문, -서, -는대



## wingedfire

안녕하세요,

I was wondering, whta is the difference between these? When would you use them? For example, I can say:

"어제 비온었어요서 너의 집에 않 갔어요."

(It was raining yesterday, so I didn't go to your house)

But my friend said I could also say 

""어제 비온었어요는대 너의 집에 않 갔어요." 

감사합니다


----------



## kenjoluma

1.
-때문에 is probably the most literary (or the most clear, the strongest) form to clarify the reason of something. '때문' itself is a noun (meaning "reason"), and if you want to use it as a conjunction or an adverb, you can make it "때문*에*" (meaning "*in* (this) reason"). 

There is usually a noun before "때문에". Therefore, "비온 때문에" is incorrect. "비가 왔기 때문에" is more preferable. (cf. 오다(verb) - 왔다(verb/past) - 왔기(nominalized) )

2.
-서 is derived from "그래서(because)" (or, vice versa, depending on your viewpoint) It is being used more often because it sounds more casual and more natural. 

Please note that you need to conjugate a verb into "-아/어" form before "-서".

3.
And I don't understand why you mentioned "-는데". It is completely different from those two above. I think you misunderstood something.


CONCLUSION---

어제 비가 왔기 *때문*에 너의 집에 못 갔어.
*The reason* why I couldn't go to your house, is (because) it rained yesterday.

어제 비가 와*서* 너의 집에 못 갔어.
*Because* it rained yesterday, I couldn't go to your house.


Hope it helps.


----------



## AccioJo

Maybe I could help a bit with -는데.It's attached at the end of a verb ,and with it the speaker alarms the listener that he has something more to say.It leaves a feeling of an unfinished  sentence to me.

어제 비가 왔는데 너의 집에 못 갔어요.

It rained yesterday ,so following that ,I couldn't go to your house.

But sometimes it's just easier to be translated as:

It rained yesterday ,so I couldn't go to your house.

Another example could be:
모르는 사람: 안녕.니 이름 뭐 야?
앤나: 제 이름은 앤나 인데 ..
My name is Anna .. (and yours / why do you ask / is there something more you would like to know )


----------



## wingedfire

Thanks guys! I added neundae (sorry, my language settings isn't working) because on another thread here, they mentioned it had a meaning similar to seo and ddaemun.


----------

